# Kontaktvervielfältigung bei Sicherheitsschaltgeräten



## istat_gb (1 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich stehe gerade vor der Frage, ob diese Schaltung noch als Kategorie 3 oder 4 durchgehen kann:

Es handelt sich um ein PNOZ X10.11P, an dem sicheren Ausgang (14) wurden 2 Relais angeschlossen, um eine Kontakterweiterung zu erhalten. von diesen beiden geräten gehen die Leitungen jeweils 2-kanalig weiter. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass die Relais zwangsgeführt sind. Ein Rückführkreis ist angeschlossen.


weiterhin eine Frage: Mehrere Sicherheitsschaltgeräte PNOZ X10.11p sind hintereinander geschaltet. jeweils Ausgang 34 an sicheren eingang S12. Die Ausgänge 34 sind zwar sicher, aber diese Schaltung entspricht doch trotzdem nur einer einkanaligen Struktur, richtig? Oder ist diese "Reihenschaltung" auch irgendwie als Kategorie 3/4 ansehbar?



Gruß
André


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> weiterhin eine Frage: Mehrere Sicherheitsschaltgeräte PNOZ X10.11p sind hintereinander geschaltet. jeweils Ausgang 34 an sicheren eingang S12. Die Ausgänge 34 sind zwar sicher, aber diese Schaltung entspricht doch trotzdem nur einer einkanaligen Struktur, richtig? Oder ist diese "Reihenschaltung" auch irgendwie als Kategorie 3/4 ansehbar?


Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab (hab momentan keine Norm da) gilt das als sicher, wenn:
- Die Schaltgeräte im gleichen Schaltschrank sind. 
- Gewisse Kabellängen nicht überschritten werden.

Seit diesem ganzem Sicherheits-HickHack, setze ich gerne PNOZ Multi oder Siemens 3RK3331 ein. Da kannst du deine Logik programmieren und brauchst dir weniger Gedanken über das hintereinanderschalten machen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (1 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn ichs richtig im Kopf hab (hab momentan keine Norm da) gilt das als sicher, wenn:
> - Die Schaltgeräte im gleichen Schaltschrank sind.
> - Gewisse Kabellängen nicht überschritten werden.
> 
> ...


 

Oh, das wäre vielleicht mal interessant zu wissen.

Es geht im Moment darum zu prüfen, welchen PL eine bereits bestehende Anlage hätte. also, von daher ist das meiste bereits vorgegeben ;-)


----------



## Mobi (2 September 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Seit diesem ganzem Sicherheits-HickHack, setze ich gerne PNOZ Multi oder Siemens 3RK3331 ein. Da kannst du deine Logik programmieren und brauchst dir weniger Gedanken über das hintereinanderschalten machen.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Dafür nehme ich dann ein PSR-TRISAFE von Phoenix Contact.

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/44825_44842.htm


----------



## Safety (3 September 2009)

*Fehlerausschluss*

Hallo,
wenn ich Deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier um den so genannten Fehlerausschluss. In Deinem Fall wird der in der 13849-2 Anhang D5.2 Tabelle 4 beschrieben.

Fehlerausschluss: Kurzschluss zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern.
Innerhalb eines Elektrischen Einbauraums. Leitung und Einbauraum müssen den jeweiligen Anforderungen entsprechen. Siehe 60204-1

Dann kannst Du zwischen den Geräten davon ausgehen das hier kein Fehler auftreten kann.
Also Du hast einen Ausgang mit KAT4 PLe , zwei Kontakte in Reihe dann gehst Du auf  zwei Schütze die Parallel angeschlossen sind. Be der Anschlussleitung  macht man dann im Einbauraum einen Fehlerausschluss. Ich habe einige Fachbücher, in denen dieser Aufbau mit diesem Fehlerausschluss, mit KAT4 bewertet wird. 

Meine Meinung dazu:
 bis KAT3 PLd O.K. und 1000fach im Einsatz.
PLe getrennte Ausgänge und eine KAT4 Architektur benutzen.
Oder geerdete Abgeschirmte Leitung auf die Schütze
Oder wie bei unserer Pluto -24V Ausgänge.


----------



## istat_gb (7 September 2009)

> Hallo,
> wenn ich Deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier um den so genannten Fehlerausschluss. In Deinem Fall wird der in der 13849-2 Anhang D5.2 Tabelle 4 beschrieben.
> 
> Fehlerausschluss: Kurzschluss zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern.
> Innerhalb eines Elektrischen Einbauraums. Leitung und Einbauraum müssen den jeweiligen Anforderungen entsprechen. Siehe 60204-1


 
Ja, genau so ist es. Dazu habe ich aber noch folgende Frage: einen Fehlerausschluss kann ich ja auch machen, wenn die Leiter "dauerhaft (fest) verlegt sind und gegen äußere Beschädigung geschützt sind (z. B. durch Kabelkanal, Panzerrohr) "... Bei unseren Anlagen sind eigentlcih alle Kabel in Kabelkanälen verlegt oder irgendwo fest angebracht. Das einzige, was mir jetzt als "loses" Kabel einfallen würde, wären die Kabel von den Bediengeräten der Roboter. Dann kann ich ja sagen, dass ich kaum noch eine Schaltung 2-Kanalig auslegen muss, da ja eigtl 95% der Leitungen fest verlegt sind oder in Kabelkanälen geführt werden!?!?!?



> Also Du hast einen Ausgang mit KAT4 PLe , zwei Kontakte in Reihe dann gehst Du auf zwei Schütze die Parallel angeschlossen sind. Be der Anschlussleitung macht man dann im Einbauraum einen Fehlerausschluss. Ich habe einige Fachbücher, in denen dieser Aufbau mit diesem Fehlerausschluss, mit KAT4 bewertet wird.


 
Kannst du mir mal ein Beispiel davon einscannen und zukommen lassen? Das wäre nett!



> Meine Meinung dazu:
> bis KAT3 PLd O.K. und 1000fach im Einsatz.
> PLe getrennte Ausgänge und eine KAT4 Architektur benutzen.
> Oder geerdete Abgeschirmte Leitung auf die Schütze
> Oder wie bei unserer Pluto -24V Ausgänge.


 
Kannst du mir deine Realisierungsmethoden für PLe erklären? Also, wieso NUR bei PLe und nicht bei PLd?, Wieso geerdete und abgeschirmte Leitungen oder die -24V Ausgänge?


----------



## Safety (7 September 2009)

*Meinung*

Hallo,


> Ja, genau so ist es. Dazu habe ich aber noch folgende Frage: einen Fehlerausschluss kann ich ja auch machen, wenn die Leiter "dauerhaft (fest) verlegt sind und gegen äußere Beschädigung geschützt sind (z. B. durch Kabelkanal, Panzerrohr) "... Bei unseren Anlagen sind eigentlcih alle Kabel in Kabelkanälen verlegt oder irgendwo fest angebracht. Das einzige, was mir jetzt als "loses" Kabel einfallen würde, wären die Kabel von den Bediengeräten der Roboter. Dann kann ich ja sagen, dass ich kaum noch eine Schaltung 2-Kanalig auslegen muss, da ja eigtl 95% der Leitungen fest verlegt sind oder in Kabelkanälen geführt werden!?!?!?



 Stimmt auch hier kann man einen Fehlerausschluss machen, wenn man es auch kann!
 Es ist natürlich nochmal was ganz anderes wenn man diesen Ausschluss außerhalb eines Schaltschranks macht und das auf 20 Jahre.  Wenn da steht in Panzerrohr dann auch so das es in den 20 Jahren zu keinem Defekt der Leitung kommen kann! Ist für mich nur sehr schwer möglich!
 Und bedenke, dass dies auf die ganze Strecke der Leitung zutrifft.  




> Kannst du mir mal ein Beispiel davon einscannen und zukommen lassen? Das wäre nett!



 Mach ich per Mail, da es Bücher sind die Geld kosten!


> Kannst du mir deine Realisierungsmethoden für PLe erklären? Also, wieso NUR bei PLe und nicht bei PLd?, Wieso geerdete und abgeschirmte Leitungen oder die -24V Ausgänge?


 Pld entweder reversible Verletzung oder eher unwahrscheinlicher Eintritt. Da lasse ich mir diesen Fehlerausschluss gefallen, aber nur im Schaltschrank.  


 Ple nicht reversible Verletzung hohe Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit.
 Ich rede nur vom inneren eines Schaltschranks, dieser Leiter vom Ausgang des Sicherheitssystems auf die Redundant aufgebauten Schütze ist die Schwachstelle. Wir müssen also verhindern das es hier zu einem Querschluss kommen kann.  
 Möglichkeit mit einem Abgeschirmten Leiter dessen Schirm auf Schutzleiter gelegt ist und die 0V der Spannungsversorgung ist auch auf Schutzleiter einen Querschluss zuerkennen und abzuschalten.  


 Möglichkeit der -24V Ausgänge der Pluto, da diese Spannung nicht im System vorhanden erkennen wir einen Querschluss mit +24V und höheren Spannungen und auch mit 0V.


 Also kann man diesen Fehlerausschluss machen. Aber auch hier sollte man die Branchen kennen und den Umgang in der Praxis bewerten. Wenn es sehr raue Umgebungen sind würde ich auf jeden Fall auf die Redundante Variante gehen auch bei Pld. Auch hier gehört eben Fachverstand dazu.
 Also wenn man sich da Unsicher ist dann immer 2 Ausgänge mit PLe!!!!!!!!!!



*Dies ist meine Meinung dazu.
*


----------



## istat_gb (8 September 2009)

> Mach ich per Mail, da es Bücher sind die Geld kosten!


Genau, bin einfach mal davon ausgegangen, dass du meine Mailadresse noch hast ;-)



> Es ist natürlich nochmal was ganz anderes wenn man diesen Ausschluss außerhalb eines Schaltschranks macht und das auf 20 Jahre. Wenn da steht in Panzerrohr dann auch so das es in den 20 Jahren zu keinem Defekt der Leitung kommen kann! Ist für mich nur sehr schwer möglich!
> Und bedenke, dass dies auf die ganze Strecke der Leitung zutrifft.


 
Genau deswegen hab ich nochmal nachgefragt: Unsere Anlagen werden im Schnitt 5-7 Jahre betrieben. Es ist fast die gesamte Leitung im Kabelkanal - aber eben halt nur FAST die ganze Leitung. Geschützt ist die Leitung evtl durch Schutzzaun oder andere Methoden. Zumindest gegen "äußere" Bewschädigung. Ich habe mal 2 Bilder als Beispiel angehangen.

ich bin mir am Überlegen, ob ich trotzdem einen fehlerausschluss annehmen kann, denn im Normalen Einlegebereich liegen die Kabel nicht am Boden, sie liegen zwar im Normalfall ein kleines Stück "frei", jedoch könnte ich mir keine Art der Beschädigung erklären, die zu einem Kurzschluss führen könnte.
Ich würde im Moment "nur" auf eine 2-kanaligkeit bestehen, wenn beispielsweise ein Transportwagen ständig gewechselt werden muss oder ein Gabelstapler Teile entlädt - da kann es natürlich immer mal vorkommen, dass die Gabel ungünstig steht un das Kabel quetschen könnte.

Aber im Normalfall wüsste ich keine plausible Erklärung. Roboter reichen eigentlich auch nicht an die "offenen" Kabel heran.

Meint ihr, mit dieser Ansicht wäre der Fehlerausschluss vertretbar?


----------



## Safety (13 September 2009)

Hallo,
bitte bedenke, dass Du den kompletten Lebenszyklus der Maschine beachten musst. 

Die Norm gibt 20 Jahre vor und hierfür musst Du den Fehlerausschluss machen. 
Lebenszyklus bedeutet Aufbau IB Wartung Instandhaltung Abbau Entsorgung 
Wie soll denn dann Deine weitere SiFu aussehen? Auch Einkanalig?
Wenn die Norm hier schreibt geschützt dann bedeutet das auch auf dem ganzen Weg geschützt!
 
Also ich kann Dir nur davon abraten!

Die Norm lässt hier den Weg offen! Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## istat_gb (14 September 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> bitte bedenke, dass Du den kompletten Lebenszyklus der Maschine beachten musst.
> ...


 
Hallo Safety!
Hattest wohl gestern deinen großen "Forumstag"? 

OK, also, die Anlagen werden von uns beim Kunden aufgebaut und in Betrieb genommen. Erst wenn alles so läuft, wie es der Kunde gern hätte, wird die Anlage übergeben und somit auch erst dann die Konformitätserklärung erstellt. Also, das Thema Aufbau udn IB wäre schonmal erledigt - denke ich...

Weiterhin wird ja der Stand der Anlage bescheinigt. Wenn der Kunde selbstständig Änderungen vornimmt, ist dies seine Sache... (Kurzgefasst)

Wie soll ich denn für den Abbau, Entsorgung und ähnliches eine SF betrachten? Die SF ist doch nur relevant, solange die Anlage läuft? oder wie siehst du das?
In unserer Risikobeurteilung haben wir schon die Betrachtung aller Lebensphasen - hier geht es mir ja nur um die Auslegung einer SF, in welcher mehrere Sicherheitsschaltgeräte einkanalig verschaltet sind.



> Wie soll denn dann Deine weitere SiFu aussehen? Auch Einkanalig?


Also, im Schaltschrank alles einkanalig, Relais zur Energietrennung des Motors sind redundant auslegegt.



> Wenn die Norm hier schreibt geschützt dann bedeutet das auch auf dem ganzen Weg geschützt!
> Also ich kann Dir nur davon abraten!
> 
> Die Norm lässt hier den Weg offen! Und das ist auch gut so!


 
Genau das wollte ich ja wissen... Ich weiss nru nicht, vor was geschützt werden soll... die Bemerkungen in der Norm (Kabelkanal und Panzerrohr) lassen mich darauf schließen, dass es vor mechanischen Einwirkungen geschützt werden soll, oder?
Wenn das Kabel nun (wie auf den Bildern) so verlegt ist, dass es zwar offen liegt aber durch Schutzzaun oder wie auch immer so verlegt ist, dass eigtl keine denkbare mechanische Beschädigung stattfinden kann, ist es doch auch geschützt!? 

Ein Fehlerausschluss ist doch eigtl nur ein Kompromiss zwischen den technischen Sicherheitsanforderungen und der theoretischen Möglichkeit des Auftretens eines Fehlers. Meiner Ansicht nach ist die Leitungen (Siehe Bilder in einem vorigen Beitrag) ausreichend gegen "normale äußere mechanische" Beschädigungen geschützt. 

Genau diese "Frage" möchte ich hier gern mit euch diskutieren.

Gruß
André


----------



## istat_gb (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

also, angenommen, der Fehlerausschluss ist legitim, und ich lege die Anlage dementsprechend aus... Wie soll ich das ganze dann Berechnen? Wie soll ich den DC angeben?

Also, ich hab ja dann auch nur noch eine Leitung - also, Fehleraufdeckung ist nicht mehr!?

noch eine Frage zum Sicherheitsschalter an den Schutztüren: Alle leitungen sind geschützt verlegt - das heisst, ich dürfte einen Schalter nehmen, der nur einkanalig ist? Weil ich ja auch auf Bruch etc.... einen fehlerausschluss annehmen kann (Bis Kat. 4).

Wie soll man sowas berechnen - ohne DC-Werte anzugeben? Darf man dann einfach DC 99% nehmen?

Gruß
André


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> noch eine Frage zum Sicherheitsschalter an den Schutztüren: Alle leitungen sind geschützt verlegt - das heisst, ich dürfte einen Schalter nehmen, der nur einkanalig ist? Weil ich ja auch auf Bruch etc.... einen fehlerausschluss annehmen kann (Bis Kat. 4).


Du kannst zwar den Kabelbruch ausschliessen, aber nicht das Kleben eines Kontaktes.
Einkanalig kannst du kaum Kat 2 erreichen.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (8 Oktober 2009)

> Du kannst zwar den Kabelbruch ausschliessen, aber nicht das Kleben eines Kontaktes.


 
Bei den Sicherheitsschaltgeräten beispielsweise sind die Ausgänge ja sowieso über 2 Relais in Reihe realisiert... also, das Hängenbleiben kann cih zwar nicht ausschließen, aber ein Klebenbleiben eines der Relais wird (Soweit ich weiss) vom Gerät bereits erkannt.

Und wegen dem Kleben eines Kontaktes: in der 13849-2 steht doch, dass Kontakte, die nach IEC 60947 ausgelegt sind, sich öffnen (Die Bestätigung findet sich im technischen Datenblatt vom Sicherheitsschalter). Also, auch ein Kleben kann am Sicherheitsschalter ausgeschlossen werden, so wie ich das verstehe!?




 
​


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Und wegen dem Kleben eines Kontaktes: in der 13849-2 steht doch, dass Kontakte, die nach IEC 60947 ausgelegt sind, sich öffnen (Die Bestätigung findet sich im technischen Datenblatt vom Sicherheitsschalter). Also, auch ein Kleben kann am Sicherheitsschalter ausgeschlossen werden, so wie ich das verstehe!?



Ich kenn momentan keinen Sicherheitstürschalter der einkanalig bis Kat.4 PLe zugelassen ist.
Ausserdem:
Wo soll denn überhaupt der Vorteil liegen?
Die Schalter sind sowieso zweikanalig.
Die Auswertegeräte auch,
Ob ich nun den Schalter 3 oder 5 adrig anfahre, macht kaum einen Unterschied.
Bei zweikanalig brauch ich dafür weniger Aufwand treiben bezüglich geschützter / getrennter Verlegung.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Safety (11 Oktober 2009)

*Fehlerausschluss bis zum bitteren Ende*

Hallo man muss unterscheiden welchen Typ Schalter man hat hierzu gibt es von der BG den BGI575. 
Also es gibt Bauart 1 Schalter z.B. Rollenhebelschalter diese sind einzeln nicht KAT4 da man bei dieser hohen Gefahr keinen Fehlerausschluss auf die Mechanik machen sollte bzw. darf.
Aber zwei mit getrennten Leitungen Kabeln ist KAT4 wenn eine entsprechende Logik dahinter geschaltet wird. Probleme sind die Einkanalige Mechanik und wenn man einen Schalter benutzen will auch die Einfehlersicherheit. Wenn die Kontakte Zwangsöffnende nach IEC 60947-5-1 Anhang K sind , hier geht man davon aus das der Kontakt sich immer öffnet wenn er betätigt wird und hier ist auch das Problem „ Wenn er betätigt wird“!
Es gibt auch Empfehlungen ab Architektur KAT3 immer zwei Mechanische Schalter einzusetzen. 

Bauart 2 Schalter haben einen Betätiger hier bestehen die gleichen Probleme mit der Mechanik, Einkanalig. Es geht nur bis KAT 3 wenn man jede Menge Fehlerausschlüsse machen kann und diese auch Dokumentiert. Dann geht man ja davon aus, dass dieser Schalter auf jedenfall betätigt wird und dann natürlich der zwangsöffnende Kontakt auch öffnet! Auch hier Empfehlung ab KAT3 zwei Schalter sehe ich auch so da die Türen im laufe der Zeit doch stark leiden. So jetzt hat man sein System so aufgebaut das es Mechanisch Einkanalig O.K. ist und somit der Zwangsöffnende Kontakt auch öffnet aber die Leitung könnte jetzt einen Fehler verursachen. Jetzt müsste man auf diese einen weiteren Fehlerausschluss machen. Steht auch in der 13849-2. Also würde es dann gehen, so jetzt ist die Logik dran, wir kommen ja nur Einkanalig an also braucht man ja keine Querschluss Erkennung, Einkanaligkeitsfehler usw. da wir einen Fehlerausschluss gemacht haben, DC spielt keine Rolle mehr Einkanalig was sollen wir für Fehler erkennen. Also bräuchte man hier eine Logik die im Eingangskreis nicht besonders gut ist aber im Ausgangskreis dann KAT3 Architektur hat. Berechnen mit der Sistema wird schwer aber mit dem Taschenrechner sollte kein Problem sein, nur die NOP für den Mechanischen Schalter und dann wieder ab der Logik. 
KAT4 und all diese Fehlerausschlüsse sind für mich nicht vereinbar eigentlich auch KAT3. KAT2 auch nicht wegen der Testung.

Jetzt kommen wir zu den Berührungslosen Schaltern. Hier ist die Mechanik nicht vorhanden man muss nur die Manipulation betrachten das muss man natürlich auch bei Mechanischen Schaltern. Es gibt in diesem Bereich sehr viele verschiedene System vom Magnetschalter über Transponder Lösungen. Bei den Vollelektronischen muss kein NOP berechnet werden. Für mich sind solche Systeme die Zukunft da keine Fehlerausschlüsse gemacht werden müssen.
Und auch Fehlauslösungen sehr selten sind.

Zurück zu dem Fehlerausschluss auf die Leitung. Hier darfst Du auch nicht die Dokumentation und Validierung  vergessen. Es genügt nicht einfach aufzuschreiben sondern nachweisen bei jeder Anlage neu. Das muss Vorort nach dem Einbau geprüft werden und Dokumentiert werden der Inbetriebnehmer trägt hier volle Verantwortung und das auf 20 Jahre Maschinen Laufzeit! Er muss beurteilen ob hier wirklich nichts passieren kann! Überlege Dir mal wie viele Fehlerausschlüsse Du da machen muss bei den Bauart2 Schaltern bis zur Logik. Ach wir haben ja noch die Reihenschaltung vergessen, auch hier Fehlerausschlüsse. Kannst Du wirklich all diese Dinge auf 20 Jahre ausschließen und auch Verantworten auch vor Gericht, denn der Richter wird dich fragen, wieso Du das gemacht hast und jetzt komm nicht wegen 20 € Leitung!

Für mich nicht realisierbar auch wenn die Norm so was zulässt! 

Und es gibt schon Einkanalige Sensoren mit KAT4.


----------



## istat_gb (13 Oktober 2009)

> So jetzt hat man sein System so aufgebaut das es Mechanisch Einkanalig O.K. ist und somit der Zwangsöffnende Kontakt auch öffnet aber die Leitung könnte jetzt einen Fehler verursachen. Jetzt müsste man auf diese einen weiteren Fehlerausschluss machen. Steht auch in der 13849-2. Also würde es dann gehen, so jetzt ist die Logik dran, wir kommen ja nur Einkanalig an also braucht man ja keine Querschluss Erkennung, Einkanaligkeitsfehler usw. da wir einen Fehlerausschluss gemacht haben, DC spielt keine Rolle mehr Einkanalig was sollen wir für Fehler erkennen. Also bräuchte man hier eine Logik die im Eingangskreis nicht besonders gut ist aber im Ausgangskreis dann KAT3 Architektur hat. Berechnen mit der Sistema wird schwer aber mit dem Taschenrechner sollte kein Problem sein, nur die NOP für den Mechanischen Schalter und dann wieder ab der Logik.


 
genau das wollte ich ja sagen, mit SISTEMA dies zu berechnen war mir irgendwie nicht möglich ;-) Deswegen fragte ich ja ;-) Und noch zwei kleinere Problemchen:

Wenn ich einkanalig in - beispielsweise eine Sicherheitskomponente - reingehe, darf ich dann die Komponente als Kat.4-Element belassen? Also, ich hab ja garnicht mehr die Möglichkeit, es irgendwie so zu nutzen, dass mir der zweite prozessor irgend eine Abweichung zum ersten aufzeigen könnte, oder?

Und ein weiteres Problem: Welchen sicherheitskennwert setze ich dann ein!?



> Zurück zu dem Fehlerausschluss auf die Leitung. Hier darfst Du auch nicht die Dokumentation und Validierung vergessen. Es genügt nicht einfach aufzuschreiben sondern nachweisen bei jeder Anlage neu. Das muss Vorort nach dem Einbau geprüft werden und Dokumentiert werden der Inbetriebnehmer trägt hier volle Verantwortung und das auf 20 Jahre Maschinen Laufzeit!


 
Ja, also, so, wie die Kabel verlegt sind, sind die schon sicher - wenn der Endkunde dann daran etwas ändert können wir (Hersteller) ja nichts dafür. Nee, also, was das sichere Verlegen der leitungen und die korrekte Befestifgung der Endschalter und Positionsschalter angeht bin ich zuversichtlich - das sollte kein Problem darstellen.
Es geht nur darum, dass Großkunden beispielsweise gerne ihren Standard hätten - auch wenn er "veraltet" ist. Uns geht es nur darum, einen möglichst guten Kompromiss zu finden...... 

Gruß
André


----------



## Safety (15 Oktober 2009)

*Stand der Technik*

Hallo Andre,
wir haben ja schon oft mit einander diskutiert, aber was Du da vor hast ist für mich nicht durchführbar! Mit Fehlerausschlüssen sollte man sehr sparsam umgehen, Dein System besteht im Sensorbereich nur noch aus Fehlerausschlüssen und Du schreibst was von einer Architektur von Kategorie 4, ich gehe davon aus Du willst einen Spaß mit mir trieben
. 
Die Leitungsverlegung hat doch nichts mit dem Kunden zutun, Du musst beweisen, dass die Leitungen Fehlersicher verlegt sind. Und das geht nur nach Fertigstellung der Anlage den jetzt gehört die Verlegung zu Deinem Sicherheitssystem!!!!! Eineinziger Fehler und alles ist dahin und nicht nur da auch beim Schalter und jetzt komm nicht und sag noch Du schaltest die alle in Reihe? 

Ich verstehe die vielen Diskussionen nicht, es gibt so viele technisch fortschrittliche Lösungen in dem Bereich, warum nur versucht man hier solch eine veraltete Technik einzusetzen und das noch mit dermaßen vielen Problemen und Risiken. 

Ich würde mich nicht auf das alles verlassen und der arme Mann der die CE unterschreibt.
Hoffentlich Dokumentiert Ihr alles und habt einen guten Validierungsplan, den bei einem Unfall müsst Ihr Argumentieren warum Ihr hier wegen ein paar Euro Einkanalig aufgebaut habt oder kein Dynamisiertes System verwendet habt. Es ist für niemand nachvollziehbar und wird mit Sicherheit von keinem Gutachter toleriert! 

Stand der Technik ist eine andere oder würdet Ihr die SPS raushauen und wieder Relais rein oder die vielen Induktiven Inis gegen Mechanische Schalter austauschen.

Also Fazit für mich die Norm lässt Fehlerausschlüsse zu ABER mit bedacht und wenn es einfach möglich ist ohne diese auszukommen sollte man dies auch machen und wenn man Schluss ein System nur noch aus Fehlerausschlüssen besteht ist das nicht mehr haltbar!!!


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> Also Fazit für mich die Norm lässt Fehlerausschlüsse zu ABER mit bedacht und wenn es einfach möglich ist ohne diese auszukommen sollte man dies auch machen und wenn man Schluss ein System nur noch aus Fehlerausschlüssen besteht ist das nicht mehr haltbar!!!


 
100% ACK!
Vorallem seh ich auch gar keinen Vorteil darin. Die Zeit,  die hier verplättet wird Fehlerausschlüsse und / oder  Lücken in der Norm zu finden, kostet auch Geld. Und wahrscheinlich mehr als der Preisunterschied zwischen Ein- und Zweikanalig. 
Aber naja für manche ist Sicherheitstechnik ein Hobby und für andere ist sie halt ein notwendiges Übel 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## istat_gb (27 Oktober 2009)

Sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich hatte jede Menge zu tun...



> Dein System besteht im Sensorbereich nur noch aus Fehlerausschlüssen und Du schreibst was von einer Architektur von Kategorie 4, ich gehe davon aus Du willst einen Spaß mit mir trieben


 
hehe - keine Angst, ich "stehe" nicht hinter diesem Konzept... Ich vertrete es auch nicht. Unser Endkunde hätte es halt gern so, und da sollte ich mich mal informieren, wie, warum und ob überhaupt und sowas....

Also, nochmal zur Klarstellung: Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Alt-Anlage, die umgebaut werden soll. Es ist keine wesentliche Änderung - also, von daher auch nicht so das Problem. Dem Kunden geht es einfach darum, ob sie mit ihrem Standart noch Normkonform sind.... und wenn ja, unter welchen Bedingungen.

Bei der Betrachtung ist mir nur aufgefallen, dass die Architektur sehr fraglich ist... 

Es sollte eigentlich ein Kategorie 3 System sein (nach 954-1), deswegen versuche ich jetzt das nachzuvollziehen, wie die lieben leute sich das gedacht haben könnten ;-) ich weiss, dass cih mal irgendwo geschrieben habe " Bis Kat 4) - ich wollte aber auf ein Kategorie 3 System hinaus...

Meiner Ansicht nach dürfte es - wenn überhaupt (So tief ging die Thematik noch nicht - das Thema ist mehr mein "Lückenfüller") - nur ein Kategorie 2 System darstellen. Wenn der Kunde mir aber sagt, ich soll herausfinden, ob es nicht irgendwie möglich wäre, diesen Stand als OK zu bewerten (Fehlerausschlüsse oder ähnliches), dann mache ich das. Wir haben ihm auch erklärt, dass diese "Lückenfinderei" und "Zurechtbiegerei" der Normenwelt wohl mehr Geld kosten würde - aber naja, wenn er es unbedingt haben möchte....

Das "Problem": Mit einem Kategorie 2 System erreichen wir nicht den PLr.

Nunja, und nun bin ich am suchen gewesen und hab gefunden, dass man den Fehlerauschluss machen kann auf Querschluss. Den wollte ich anwenden und daraufhin die Leitung nur einkanalig ansehen. Doch dabei kamen mir mehr Rätsel als Hilfen ;-)

Wie schon beschrieben kann ich nichteinmal das System in SISTEMA abbilden, da das Not-Halt-Gerät ja bereits ein PFH-Wert besitzt und ich den nicht in ein redundantes System für einen Kanal als Wert eingeben kann.

Als ich gehört habe, dass dieser Elektrostandart mit der BG geprüft und für OK befunden wurde, dachte ich ich frag einfach mal nach.... Aber so wie es aussieht, will sich kein Verantwortlicher dafür finden (wundert mich nicht!)

Also, es geht nicht darum, dass *ich* es (gern) so machen würde... Und wenn ich nicht eine akzeptable Antwort, Begründung oder Argumentation finde, gebe ich für die Sache auch kein OK!



> Eineinziger Fehler und alles ist dahin und nicht nur da auch beim Schalter


Deswegen hat es mich ja gewundert, dass man "so viele" Fehlerausschlüsse annehmen kann (Laut Norm):

-Fehlerausschluss auf Querschluss, wenn Leitungen geschützt verlegt sind
-Fehlerausschluss auf "Nichtöffnen" der Kontakte, wenn diese IEC 60947 entsprechen

Damit ist die Einkanaligkeit bis zur Logik ja eigtl schon erledigt...
Aber wie schon gesagt, wenn ich das sowieso nicht berechnen kann, kann ich dafür sowieso kein OK geben....

Ich wollte das Thema nur mal mit euch diskutieren und ein paar weitere Für- oder Gegenargumente finden. Doch auch hier sehe ich, dass wir uns - wie meistens - einig sind: Absegnen würde das wohl keiner ;-)

Gruß
André


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (28 Januar 2021)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich Deine Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, geht es hier um den so genannten Fehlerausschluss. In Deinem Fall wird der in der 13849-2 Anhang D5.2 Tabelle 4 beschrieben.
> 
> Fehlerausschluss: Kurzschluss zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern.
> ...



Hallo Safety, 

ich habe gerade deinen Beitrag gefunden. 
Könntest du mir per E-Mail auch einen Scan von dem Fachbuch mit der Bewertung mit KAT. 4 dieser Schaltung mit Fehlerausschluss zukommen lassen oder mir die genauen Fachbücher nennen, wo man diese Bewertung findet? 

Danke und Gruß 
Christian


----------

